# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fuzz Algae Control



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

In my 60 gallon i'm having a problem with a black fuzz type algae groing on my plants. Will ottos be able to control the algae because my plecos dont do a damn thing. I put two Amano Shrimp in the tank but they are MIA(hope they weren't eatin already) thanks


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

In my 60 gallon i'm having a problem with a black fuzz type algae groing on my plants. Will ottos be able to control the algae because my plecos dont do a damn thing. I put two Amano Shrimp in the tank but they are MIA(hope they weren't eatin already) thanks


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Nope, oto's won't touch the stuff. SAE's will eat it if it's fresh and keep it under control but you'll have to remove the old, established stuff by hand.


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually, taking a really close look at the tank it seems like it is more of a hair algae growing on the plants. I'm about to buy a horde of amano shrimp since i can't find an SAE at my lfs. Are there any other fish/critters that will eat hair algae??


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Florida Flag Fish do a good job on hair algae.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Rosy barbs eat it and are very easy to find.


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Do you have pictures of the algae? Does it look like this? Is it easy to remove or comes off the plants easily? Or is it though?
I had a really bad case of what I thought was some sort of fuzz algae but turned out to be cyanobacteria.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't have a pic of it, but it's not the kind of algae you pictured steve. It is a very dark green hair-like algae. It is easy to take off the new stuff but kinda difficult to take off the established stuff. Usually i wind up ripping the leaf i'm tearing it off of. I'll try to get a pic. Do amano shrimp touch this stuff anyways??


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

I got the same kind I believe.. dark green looks like thin strands of spunn cotton. really fine. 

I was told I should boost my C02 and add more circulation. What do you all think? 

I been using a DIY C02 (yeast) system. and it's about time for a Yeast change anyhow. (1 month)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

I"ve had the same problem. Mine looks like the filter floss except it's green.

I've been doing water changes and started adding CO2 again.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Thread algae in a tank that has been set up a while is a sign of fluctuating CO2 levels. try and get your CO2 at a constant level use a toothbrush to remove all you can and put in a young black mollies and don't feed them.

Hawk


----------

